# cats and bean bags



## vadler1 (Oct 7, 2008)

My cat Mr. Kitty is one and has never made accidents before, but all of the sudden he has been peeing on my sons beanbag. I've seen him lay on it, pounce on it, kneading it, but now peeing???? The bag is gone and now I'm dealing with removing the urine oder on the carpet that the beanbag laid on. Being he was peeing only on the bag was he marking or something??? No poo accidents and there is no sign of accidents elsewhere. No changes in the house, people, pets, etc. why would he do such a thing??? For now he's back to peeing in his box! Let's pray it stays that way.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I've read that beanbag chairs seem so much like cat litter to kitties, especially young ones - same feel underfoot, same crunchy sound of pellets moving around rather like sand or litter, same squishable-ness- that cats often make mistakes and think they are just a new form of cat box. 
I'll bet your kitty won't cause any more problems (at least about that :wink: ). Hope you are able to get the carpet fresh again!

Fran


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

Uh oh....note to self-hide the beanbag chair when I get home. I had been wondering about that, I have a beanbag that the cats have not yet shown any interest in....but it did seem like an item where that kind of mistake could be made...


----------



## Cat'sBestFriend (Oct 23, 2008)

vadler1 said:


> My cat Mr. Kitty is one and has never made accidents before, but all of the sudden he has been peeing on my sons beanbag. I've seen him lay on it, pounce on it, kneading it, but now peeing???? The bag is gone and now I'm dealing with removing the urine oder on the carpet that the beanbag laid on. Being he was peeing only on the bag was he marking or something??? No poo accidents and there is no sign of accidents elsewhere. No changes in the house, people, pets, etc. why would he do such a thing??? For now he's back to peeing in his box! Let's pray it stays that way.


Your cat is saying, "This beanbag is MINE!!!" LOL Seriously, it sounds like he is marking his territory. Perhaps you should get him his own beanbag (they make smaller sizes that is perfect for cats) that no one else sits in so that his scent - and his scent only - is on it. It just might solve the problem.

Good luck!


----------

